# 0mg and mouth feel.



## SarChasm (17/11/17)

Hi there

New DIYer here.
Started mixing my own so I could get off the nic juices. Made my first batch but I feel there's something missing in terms of mouth/tongue/throat feel when vaping 0mg. Feels flat, even one dimensional.

I asked a friend and he suggested I maybe try and mix at 60/40 going forward.

Are their any thoughts on this or if anyone else can offer some suggestions as to additives that can reproduce that feeling full feeling that nic offered?

Thanks in advance.
SarChasm

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (18/11/17)

Hi @SarChasm 

Not sure about the "full feeling" but i have noticed that menthol helps provide a bit more throat satisfaction - so it compensates a bit for the nic. Not exactly the same but is a good contributor.

If you like memthol, give it a try. Works well in fruity vapes

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## Seemo.wm (18/11/17)

I agree with @Silver in terms of mouth feel being increased with menthol. The benifit of a non noc menthol is that it gives a bit of throat feel without giving the headache that vaping nic usually gives me.

In terms of 'flatness' of 0 mg, lots of people have told me when vaping my 0mg juices that they don't have the kick. I guess you get used to it after a while.. 

In the end it's all about what you are looking for in your vape. I for one look for dense, thick, weather changing plumes of vapour and smashing flavour.. I personally couldn't care less about throat hit.
Good luck in your endeavour

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Hooked (18/11/17)

Adding menthol has been suggested above, but if you don't like menthol perhaps you could add a bit of mint? I don't DIY, but sometimes I add a bit of Nasty Juice Cushman's Low Mint to a fruity flavour and it gives it just that much of a sharper edge.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## RichJB (18/11/17)

I don't think nic gives mouth feel, more of a taste and hit. What flavour profile(s) are you mixing? To thicken and add mouth feel, you could go DAAP-heavy and bang in some custards/creams. Inw Custard, FW Sweet Cream, HS FVIC, etc. Bakeries are also good, FW Yellow Cake, JF Biscuit and such. Fruits on their own will give you a thin vape, nic or not.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Silver (18/11/17)

RichJB said:


> I don't think nic gives mouth feel, more of a taste and hit. What flavour profile(s) are you mixing? To thicken and add mouth feel, you could go DAAP-heavy and bang in some custards/creams. Inw Custard, FW Sweet Cream, HS FVIC, etc. Bakeries are also good, FW Yellow Cake, JF Biscuit and such. Fruits on their own will give you a thin vape, nic or not.



Thanks @RichJB 
What does DAAP stand for?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RichJB (18/11/17)

Diacetyl-Acetoin-Acetyl Propionyl, the so-called diketones which manufacturers are removing from juice. And which are responsible for all the yum.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (18/11/17)

RichJB said:


> Diacetyl-Acetoin-Acetyl Propionyl, the so-called diketones which manufacturers are removing from juice. And which are responsible for all the yum.



Ok thanks. Been sleeping. Didn't realize there was a collective name for all of them. 

Are there still many concentrates that have these in them?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RichJB (18/11/17)

Still quite a few, yeah. FA's vaping line is DAAP-free but their kitchen line (Whipped Cream, Butter, Milk) still has. Capella are reformulating everything to remove DAAP completely. Inw are getting there, also reformulating many flavours. TFA still has some DAAP in its non-DX flavours, FW reportedly has no diacetyl anymore but still acetoin and AP. Flv was designed from the start to have very little DAAP but some have acetoin and AP. Diacetyl is now almost entirely removed, very few flavours still have it.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1 | Informative 2 | Useful 1


----------



## SarChasm (20/11/17)

RichJB said:


> I don't think nic gives mouth feel, more of a taste and hit. What flavour profile(s) are you mixing? To thicken and add mouth feel, you could go DAAP-heavy and bang in some custards/creams. Inw Custard, FW Sweet Cream, HS FVIC, etc. Bakeries are also good, FW Yellow Cake, JF Biscuit and such. Fruits on their own will give you a thin vape, nic or not.



These are the two recipes I started off with.
https://alltheflavors.com/recipes/38862 (This one I subbed TFA VBIC for Cap VBIC)
https://alltheflavors.com/recipes/51876 (This one I subbed TFA VC for Cap VC v2)

I'm at the point now where I've stopped vaping for a few days because it's pretty tasteless.
Tried in both Troll RTA and Ammit 25.

Really want to try a fruit loops recipe next but I'm too scared it's also going to come out disappointing.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RichJB (20/11/17)

Those should both be flavourful recipes although the subs may change them. Still, you should get mouth feel and good flavour from them. It could be that you are one of the many who just don't enjoy 0mg nic. Wayne reduced to 0mg and didn't fancy it so he now adds some nic again. It's definitely not the same without it.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## SarChasm (20/11/17)

RichJB said:


> Those should both be flavourful recipes although the subs may change them. Still, you should get mouth feel and good flavour from them. It could be that you are one of the many who just don't enjoy 0mg nic. Wayne reduced to 0mg and didn't fancy it so he now adds some nic again. It's definitely not the same without it.



So should I try another recipe with more concentrates or just scrap 0mg altogether?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RichJB (20/11/17)

I don't think more concentrates is going to help. Try D Cream with 1.5mg nic and see what difference it makes. If it transforms the juice, there is your answer.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Timwis (20/11/17)

This link might be of help:
http://www.flavourart.co.uk/flavour-enhancers.html

Includes a throat hit enhancer

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SarChasm (21/11/17)

RichJB said:


> I don't think more concentrates is going to help. Try D Cream with 1.5mg nic and see what difference it makes. If it transforms the juice, there is your answer.



I'm not really keen on continuing ingesting nic, I'm going to try one more recipe.
Added these concentrates to cart
https://www.ecigssa.co.za/diy-breakfast-recipes.t26652/#post-518571
Will be following the recipe verbatim, without subs.
Thoughts on this recipe?

If that doesn't offer some sense of satisfaction, then I guess I might consider quitting vaping altogether.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RichJB (21/11/17)

I don't know Looper at all. 17.5% total flavouring is high for me, I'd be afraid of muting with so much marshmallow and creams. But if Looper is a juice you like, it's worth a shot.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SarChasm (21/11/17)

RichJB said:


> I don't know Looper at all. 17.5% total flavouring is high for me, I'd be afraid of muting with so much marshmallow and creams. But if Looper is a juice you like, it's worth a shot.



The last of my 3mg juice was a fruit loops that my buddy mixed, really enjoyed it.
No clue what OG Looper tastes like.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

